# DC / Testung der Motorbremsen von Servomotoren an Hubeinrichtungen



## mcluis (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
habe zwecks DC / Testung der Motorbremsen von Servomotoren an Hubeinrichtungen (PLr=d) einige Fragen:

Bei Ausführung der Struktur nach Kat.2  (Einkanalig mit zykl. Test) muss die Bremse überwacht / getestet werden.
In welchen Zyklus muss dieser Test erfolgen und wie hat dieser Test auszusehen? 
Reicht an dieser Stelle,  mit gew. Moment gegen geschlossene Bremse zu fahren und feststellen dass keine Bewegung erfolgt , 
oder muss ich auch die Stromwerte der Bremsspule uberwachen?
Kennt irgend jemand diese Applikation, wie Roboterhersteller diese Testung auslegen ( Fahren gegen geschl. Bremse.... / wie oft?) z.B gibt Kuka für die Roboter PL=d an.
Habe persönlich noch keinen Roboter mit doppelter Bremse gesehen. Also muss die Testung sehr oft stattfinden. 

Wie oft muss ich die Bremse testen wenn ich die Struktur 2 Kanalig , mit zusätzlicher Absturzsicherung ausführe. 
Auch die Haltefunktion der Absturzsicherung muss zyklisch getestet werden, aber wie oft???
Die Bremse hat keine Rückmeldung (über z.b. Mikroschalter), die Absturzsicherung wird in einer S7 SPS über Auf/Zu Meldungen überwacht (Erwartungshaltung).

Danke im Voraus 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## reliability (18 Januar 2011)

Schau mal in beigefügtes Dokument. Ich fand das ganz hilfreich zu dieser Themenstellung. 
http://www.bghm.de/nc/praevention/f...iewclickeddownload&tx_abdownloads_pi1[uid]=32


Unter der Hauptseite
http://www.bghm.de/arbeitsschutz/fachausschuesse/infoblatt/deutsch.html
gibt es noch weitere Interessante Beiträge.

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (18 Januar 2011)

mcluis schrieb:


> Auch die Haltefunktion der Absturzsicherung muss zyklisch getestet werden, aber wie oft???


 
Hallo Klaus,

Absturzsicherungen für Hydraulische Pressen müssen halbjährlich
mit dem 1,5fachen Gewicht der normalen Last geprüft werden.

Dies laut Betriebsanleitung dieses Herstellers.
http://www.sitema.de/

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du das auf Deinen Fall anwenden kannst??? :-D

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## mcluis (18 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> Absturzsicherungen für Hydraulische Pressen müssen halbjährlich
> mit dem 1,5fachen Gewicht der normalen Last geprüft werden.
> ...



Hallo Tommy,
es handelt sich hier um Palettiermaschinen bzw. Packmaschinen .
Ja, das Sitema Dokument kenne ich auch. Wir setzen Absturzsicherung zusätzlich zu Servomotorbremsen ein , damit wir an den Hubwerken 2Kanaligkeit haben , und  nach Kategorie 3 redundant sein können.
Meine Überlegung ist, von der 2kanaligkeit wegzukommen, und die Struktur nach 13849 Kat 2 aufzubauen. (1Kanalig mit Testung).
Wie oben schon betont, die Roboter(Kuka/Fanuc...) müssen auch so aufgebaut sein.
Meine Frage währe die Häufigkeit der Testung und Arten der Testungen.
Wie machen es die Rob. Hersteller?


 
  				Hallo reliability,
danke für die Antwort.
Durch das Dokument muss ich mich erstmal "durchfräsen".



Danke.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Safety (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
die Struktur der Kategorie 2 lebt von der vorzeitigen Erkennung eines Ausfalls durch den Testkanal. Bei Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 4.5.4 muss der Testkanal mindestens den ½ MTTFd des Funktionskanal haben und die Testrate wurde mit >100 angesetzt. 
Du musst jetzt eine Testung aufbauen im Zyklischen Betrieb die den oben genannten Forderungen entspricht. Was bedeutet z.B. eine Kraft auf die geschlossen Bremse wirken lassen und dann eine Testung ob diese sich bewegt. Problem dabei dürfte der MTTFd des Testkanal werden. Die Testrate auf >100 zubekommen dürfte nicht schwer werden, wenn man davon ausgeht das es nur ein Wartung Zugang ist.

Wie wurde überhaupt der PLr eingeschätzt?


----------



## mcluis (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo Safety,



Safety schrieb:


> Du musst jetzt eine Testung aufbauen im Zyklischen Betrieb die den oben genannten Forderungen entspricht. Was bedeutet z.B. eine Kraft auf die geschlossen Bremse wirken lassen und dann eine Testung ob diese sich bewegt. Problem dabei dürfte der MTTFd des Testkanal werden.


Berechnung/Angaben der Si.Fu. siehe pdf-Anhang.





Safety schrieb:


> Die Testrate auf >100 zubekommen dürfte nicht schwer werden, wenn man davon ausgeht das es nur ein Wartung Zugang ist.


Ist nur die Wartung als Anforderung für den Zugang zu sehen, oder muss eine Störungsbeseitigung auch berücksichtigt werden? 
( Es gibt leider keine Maschine die 100% störungsfrei läuft.) 
Oder geht man hier von dem optimalen Ablauf aus.





Safety schrieb:


> Wie wurde überhaupt der PLr eingeschätzt?


 Die Risikobewertung ergab PLr=d. 

Danke.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Safety (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
  ich meinte damit dass Du sehr viele Testungen machen kannst in der Zeit. Man muss eben bei einer Kategorie 2 sehr viel mehr Testungen machen im Bezug auf die Anforderungen der SF, um dann einen Ausfall vor der Gefährdungssituation zuerkennen.  Es wird für mich nur durchführbar  wenn man während des Betriebes der Maschine testen kann und auch die Anforderung  ½ MTTFd des Funktionskanal  erfüllt. Ist es möglich die Bremse zu testen wie es im weiter oben eingefügten BG Dokument beschrieben wird?  Wenn der von Dir beschriebene Drehgeber auf eine Safety SPS und Du dann bei einem Fehlerhaften Test in einen Sicheren Zustand gehst ist dies machbar. Allerdings empfehle ich Dir hier eine FMEA um dies genauer zu betrachten.
  Für mich ist die Berechnung nicht O.K. da Ihr nur einmal am Tag testet. Oder muss hier in die Maschine nur alle 100 Tage jemand?
  Aber es ist wie sooft aus der Ferne kaum zu beurteilen.


----------



## Safety (19 Januar 2011)

Eventuell hilft Dir die Sicherheit von Verpackungsmaschinen - Teil 4: Palettierer und Depalettierer; Deutsche Fassung EN 415-4:1997

Es gibt eine Berichtigung glaube von 2003, aber was da genau steht kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, habe die nicht.
​


----------



## mcluis (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo safety,



Safety schrieb:


> Ist es möglich die Bremse zu testen wie es im weiter oben eingefügten BG Dokument beschrieben wird? Wenn der von Dir beschriebene Drehgeber auf eine Safety SPS und Du dann bei einem Fehlerhaften Test in einen Sicheren Zustand gehst ist dies machbar.


 Muss die SPS für die Testung auch eine Safety-SPS sein?
ROFLMAO:safety nicht in dem Sinne dass die SPS deinen Namen trägt)
Die Werte in der oben angehängten PDF sind  BGIA Werte aus den Schaltungsbeispielen, und so ich verstanden habe ist dort keine Safety-sps verwendet worden.

Und wenn ich die ganze Applikation 2Kanalig (Bremse + Absturzsicherung) ausfuhre (nach Kat3), bin ich auch in der Pflicht die Testung der Bremswirkungen der Bremse und der Absturzsicherung durchzuführen.
In diessem Fall ist die Häufigkeit + die Auswertung (Safety-SPS??) und der DC-Wert mir ehrlich gesagt immer noch ein wenig unbekannt. (HILFEEEE)
Die oben genannte Norm werde ich mir  noch genauer ansehen müssen.

Danke

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## reliability (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo Klaus,

die Berichtigung zur EN 415-4:1997 ist aus dem Jahr 2002 und enthält lediglich die Änderung des Unterabschitts 5.3.2. dieser lautet nun:

Der Zugang von Personen zum/zu den inneren Bereich(en) muss, soweit dies irgendwie möglich ist, von der Einlauföffnung für Ladeeinheiten, Paletten und Palettenladungen verschieden sein.
Er muss mit einer 2-Phasen-verriegelten (siehe 4.2.1 von EN 1088:1995) der einer berührungslos wirkenden Schutzausrüstung ausgerüstet sein

Die Berichtigungen zu DIN EN 415-4:1997-08 kannst Du auch kostenlos bei Beuth herunterladen

http://www.beuth.de/langanzeige/DIN...2101619.html&bcrumblevel=4&SearchID=261849396

Die EN 415-4 ist momentan keine harmonisierte Norm und befindet sich in Überarbeitung...

Gruß


----------



## Safety (23 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
  du muss schon den ersten Schritt versuchen Werte von den Hersteller zubekommen, siehe hierzu Anhang C der DIN EN ISO 13849-1. Und hier  wird es schwer bei der Struktur Kategorie 2 da Du wie schon geschrieben bei der Testung bestimmte Werte einhalten muss.
  Bei Deiner Anwendung, ist die Anforderung der Zugang zu dem Gefahrenbereich und diese Anforderungsrate ist  dann mit 100 mal höherer Testung zu begegnen. Man muss bei Anwendung des Vereinfachten Verfahrens nach 4.5.4 auch die hier Zugrunde gelegten Annahmen einhalten.
  Die Standard SPS wird Dir wahrscheinlich hier keinen ausreichenden MTTFd liefern deshalb auch die Safety SPS. Auch muss eine Entsprechende Abschaltung eingeleitet werden. Lese Dir mal den BGIA Report durch zu dem Thema Kategorie 2.


----------

